

The Linear Algebra Behind Google (2006) [pdf] - sonabinu
http://www.rose-hulman.edu/~bryan/googleFinalVersionFixed.pdf

======
jcr
This looks like a fun paper to read but the HN title should have "(2006)" in
it.

The author provides a Maple Notebook and a Mathmatica Notebok for this paper
here:

[http://www.rose-hulman.edu/~bryan/google.html](http://www.rose-
hulman.edu/~bryan/google.html)

------
amelius
Does google even use this still?

I was under the impression that people started to "game" this system (SEO) so
much that the Markov-chain approach essentially got useless.

Also, how does user-specific ranking get into the mix? Google is storing our
data for a reason, right?

~~~
rndn
It's surely still in there but there are by now on the order of hundreds of
additions, tweaks and heuristics that have accumulated over the years. See for
example this Google blog entry:
[http://googleblog.blogspot.de/2008/05/introduction-to-
google...](http://googleblog.blogspot.de/2008/05/introduction-to-google-
search-quality.html?m=1)

------
yp_yp
"We have designed Google to be scalable in the near term to a goal of 100
million web pages. We have just received disk and machines to handle roughly
that amount."

[http://infolab.stanford.edu/~backrub/google.html#a](http://infolab.stanford.edu/~backrub/google.html#a)

------
zatkin
>Indeed, due to Google's prominence as a search engine, its ranking system has
had a deep influence on the development and structure of the internet, and on
what kinds of information and services get accessed most frequently.

Did anyone else feel uncomfortable after reading this sentence?

~~~
japhyr
Sure, but it seems inevitable that some major player from the late 90's/ early
00's would have a significant influence on the state of the internet in 2015.
I'm happier with where Google has brought us than if, say, Yahoo or AOL had
been the leader during this time period.

That said, Google has helped bring us where we are today. It's still a fairly
young internet, I imagine. Where should we take it? Google will remain an
influential shaper of the internet for a while yet, but Google still doesn't
control it.

How would you like to see the internet develop over the next ~25 years?

------
tujv
In the references there's a link to the original Google description written by
Sergey Brin and Larry Page:

[http://infolab.stanford.edu/~backrub/google.html](http://infolab.stanford.edu/~backrub/google.html)

~~~
kijiki
See appendix A.

------
gberger
>googleFinalVersionFixed.pdf

